# Water tank access cover



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all
Chausson Welcome 27, 110ltr fresh water tank

The large black access cover on top of my fresh water tank has cracked, tried all known suppliers caktanks etc, no joy. The cover is 135mm OD and 115mm ID male threaded. There are two installed. 

Any assistance in finding a repacement would be appreciated

Martin


----------

